

Saavn Song Map - www.saavn.com/#/songmap - _arpan_

Check out what we built at Saavn as a fun side project. It shows the locations of the users that are playing songs on Saavn site and apps in near real time. FYI, Saavn is an awesome platform for streaming South Asian music.
======
_arpan_
Clickable <http://www.saavn.com/#/songmap>

